# Walter Parrott and Chuck Jones



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2009)

Whatever happened to Walter and Chuck. They seem to have vanished since leaving Knight and Hale.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 27, 2009)

Walter Parrott was in Perry at the Turkeyrama. He is on the Redhead team.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2009)

Two of the nicest guys in the Industry. I imagine they are doing well.

Both of them get it done where it counts.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know Walter Parrott can sure talk the talk....


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 27, 2009)

I think they do Right Time Right Place yet, I seen Walter in the Indian Creek booth at the convention.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jody, They were some of my favorites too, I kept an eye out for them at Nationals but didnt see tehm the day I was there.
I think I did catch a show last year with them on it on the Pursuit channel.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Feb 28, 2009)

Walter was there...was at the Fuse club with him, Chris Kirby, M.Waddell etc. Chuck was suppose to be at the convention, but I did not see him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 28, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I know Walter Parrott can sure talk the talk....



I've never heard someone run a tube call like Walter !!!!!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 28, 2009)

Back when this crazy addiction first took it's hold, I had no one to serve as a mentor or critique my lack of calling abilities. Of course you can rest assured, the turkeys let me know loud and clear what they thought of it!  

You see,I was experiencing more than a few birds give me feedback in the form dummying up after I called to them, or in some cases, they would outright run away. 

I had to become a better caller if I were to be successful!! So I took my best Knight & Hale videos, sat in front of the TV with the remote and listen to Parrot & Jones call, and then tried to sound like what I was hearing. By actual count...........over the course of two years,I killed three VCRs doing just that!  

I learned much about cadence and tone from listening to them call. Plus the videos took you along to some silent and/or afternoon setups that proved useful down the line as well.

You might say that's what broke it half way open for me personally?  The other half came a few years later with a custom box that completed, and still remains as the anchor of my turkey calling arsenal. 

Had I not gotten better at calling and gotten better instruments? I'm not sure I could have carried on in the frustration I was putting myself through by continually getting beat up by turkeys that wouldn't come to my poor calling.

Even though I've never met either one of them,I owe a debt of gratitude to Parrot and Jones that can't ever be repaid.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 28, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Whatever happened to Walter and Chuck. They seem to have vanished since leaving Knight and Hale.


Knight and Hale should have kept them.  Walter Parrott made the Knight and Hale videos worth watching, in my opinion.  Haven't been the same since.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wetzel said:


> Knight and Hale should have kept them.  Walter Parrott made the Knight and Hale videos worth watching, in my opinion.  Haven't been the same since.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Feb 28, 2009)

they have a show together on the sportsmans channel now


----------

